# Maxspect Razor 8000K



## Gary Nelson (18 Jan 2014)

Hi guys, I know a few of us on here are now running these light, I'm curious to know what colour settings you have yours set too... As in Channel A & Channel B.

I've opted for 'Channel A' 70% and 'Channel B' 57% - not sure it's quite right yet though!

Also if you have the light suspended or not? Mines suspended about 10" from the water.


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Jan 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2014)

Hey mate, mines still not up and running. Due to a 'house sale' I postponed setting up my tank, so decided the cabinet wasn't as urgently required. We're moving March 1st so will aim to have it up by then.

Anyway, I find the range on the unit staggering. And I think your about right with percentages, just tweaking in that range so it's not too warm and not too blue


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Jan 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hey mate, mines still not up and running. Due to a 'house sale' I postponed setting up my tank, so decided the cabinet wasn't as urgently required. We're moving March 1st so will aim to have it up by then.
> 
> Anyway, I find the range on the unit staggering. And I think your about right with percentages, just tweaking in that range so it's not too warm and not too blue


 

I have been tweaking the lighting allot and found those settings be about the best I can get, although I do feel like its washing the lush greens out a bit still...maybe its missing the reds?  I might have to change it over for a 'Futura'


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2014)

Just got back and Put the settings up to your levels Gary, and in that range it's amazing how much 1% on the blue channel makes. You can see a clear change with each percentage click. 

Without greenage in the tank, it's hard to say which I prefer. But I think your very close, if not spot on.

Oh, while I'm on, are you still after some Needle Java? I've got some 5" gear that needs a little TLC (been stored, no algae though!). but a man of your caliber should be able to work some magic


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Jan 2014)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Just got back and Put the settings up to your levels Gary, and in that range it's amazing how much 1% on the blue channel makes. You can see a clear change with each percentage click.
> 
> Without greenage in the tank, it's hard to say which I prefer. But I think your very close, if not spot on.
> 
> Oh, while I'm on, are you still after some Needle Java? I've got some 5" gear that needs a little TLC (been stored, no algae though!). but a man of your caliber should be able to work some magic


Hi mate, yes you are right it does not take very much adjustment to alter things... I'm sure when you get yours planted up you will see - it will be interesting to see what settings you settle for.

Thanks for the offer on the java needle, I managed to get some in the end... But thanks again 
All the best pal.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jan 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> Hi mate, yes you are right it does not take very much adjustment to alter things... I'm sure when you get yours planted up you will see - it will be interesting to see what settings you settle for.
> 
> Thanks for the offer on the java needle, I managed to get some in the end... But thanks again
> All the best pal.



No worries mate. I'll let you know when I Eventually (!!!!) set it up properly


----------



## Rental (20 Jan 2014)

I'm thinking of getting one of these for my 75P (75cmx45cm surface area) for a low tech setup.

I want the light unit pretty close to the tank - within 20cm. Do you think the coverage will be enough for high up in the tank on a single Nano unit or should I go for the 120W and ramp the light down?


----------

